# Leeds abandoned railways - March 2008



## KingElvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Most cities have bits of abandoned railway but the tracks are normally missing and everything else has been trashed. I did a week looking round the abandoned railways of Leeds, some were easier to get onto than others but all were very interesting and NOT live. 

There is something about old railways I love. Visited and explored with squirrel68

*Newbs should be warned, live railways are a complete non-starter and will land you in the cells.*

*This small section of overgrown railway was a direct link to the main line from Bradford. Closed back in the 1980s*



























*This next bit is a giant viaduct that runs for over mile above the city, most don't know it's an abandoned railway.*































*Finally, this is Greenside railway Tunnel, closed in the 1960s*





























Thanks for looking


----------



## Bogol (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice pic's there KingElvis


----------



## Neosea (Apr 26, 2008)

That's a good find, like those tunnels


----------



## ultrix (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice pictures of greenside tunnel. I did the tunnel a couple of months ago, but didn't take any pictures.


----------



## L3AN (Apr 26, 2008)

nice haven't seen any pics from the viaduct for a while 

lovely!


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 27, 2008)

Leeds once had 2 big stations, but services were eventually services were moved to just one, which I guess left a lot of track surpless. I'm surprised the rails have been left in place, normally they are taken up & reused if in good condition.


----------



## L3AN (Apr 27, 2008)

Richard Davies said:


> I'm surprised the rails have been left in place, normally they are taken up & reused if in good condition.




Welcome to Leeds!


----------



## cardiffrail (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice report there mate. Bet it's a swine to get on to tho. The viaduct is on the old London North Western (new line) from Manchester. There's plenty of other stuff on this line forther to the south and west auch as theGildersome and Gomersall Tunnels and the unusual cutting and bridges at Heckmondwyke.


----------



## Braveheart1984 (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice pictures. I love wandering along abandoned railways.


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 28, 2008)

A few years ago I went for a walk in Northamptonshire & didn't realise I was walking along an old trackbed until I spotted an old telegraph pole that no-one had bothered to pull up. 

I then twigged why the path was 20ish feet wide, made of coarse gravel & fairly level.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 28, 2008)

Fascinating stuff, KingE. It also surprised me how much track was left in place. This is something I've had on my list for a while now (but in my own area). You've just reminded me about it!


----------



## thompski (Apr 28, 2008)

That looks like a great stretch of disused railway KingElvis, might have a look myself next time I visit Leeds.


----------

